# معالجة مياة الغلايات



## حسام محمود فهمي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو الأفادة عن سبب ارتفاع نسبة القلوية في غلاية 8 طن بخار تغذي بمياة سوفت وتعالج بمادة التننين ومادة تراي بولي فوسفات وقد تصل قيمة الpHالي 13 وقيمة الT.D.S الي 5000 علما بأن التفوير يتم بشكل مستمر ومنتظم 
وشكرا


----------



## kadhim ali (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
قيمة الاس الهيروجيني ناتج من زيادة ايون الهيروكسيد oh هنا السؤال هل ان المياه الخارجة من السوفتنر حامضية ؟
ويجب ان تكون كذلك وتعالج بالمعاملة بكوستك صودا في حال كونها حامضية تؤدي الى تاكل انابيب الحديد الناقلة وتكون هيدروكسيدات الحديد الي تسبب ارتفاع الهيروكسيد كما ان وجود الاوكسجين او ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون الناتج من مياه السوفتنر ووجود ايونات الحديد تودي الى قاعدية المياه
هنا يجب قياس ايون الحديديك والحديدوز للتاكل من قيمتها وعمل منحي زيادتها وبالتالي معالجتها بمثبطات التاكل 
اما مثل هذه الحالة ان توقف المنظومة وتغسلها كيميائيا وتبدا من جديد 
اما لا تستطيع الغسل بسبب استمرار العمل او اسباب اخرى استخدم حامض الفسفوريك للتخلص من القاعدية كونها بمرور الوقت تسبب هشاشه للمعدن impertelment of metal وعالج منظومة السوفتنر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارتفاع درجة الحموضه في هذه الحاله يعود الى زيادة حقن الفوسفات اما بخصوص ايونات الحديد فهي تؤدي الى انخفاض الحموضة ولذلك يجب تقليل حقن الفوسفات بحيث تكون درجة الحموضة بين 10-11 . فهل يتم فحص تركيز الفوسفات في الدورة .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## kadhim ali (7 نوفمبر 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارتفاع درجة الحموضه في هذه الحاله يعود الى زيادة حقن الفوسفات اما بخصوص ايونات الحديد فهي تؤدي الى انخفاض الحموضة ولذلك يجب تقليل حقن الفوسفات بحيث تكون درجة الحموضة بين 10-11 . فهل يتم فحص تركيز الفوسفات في الدورة .
> وبتوفيق الله


 استاذ نبيل السلام عليكم 
هناارتفاع لل oh وليس الحموضمة ننصخ بمعالجة ايونات الهيروكسيدات بلحقن بحامض الفوسفوريك


----------



## وضاحة (8 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذ نبيل السلام عليكم 
هل منظومة السوفتينار مطلوبة في وحدات الpower plant?????
مع العلم الhardness NIL


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي كاظم على السلام عليكم
كل الاحترام والتقدير لكم . وارجو ان اوضح التالي
ليس هناك اية اضافة تحتوي على ايون الهيدروكسيل حتى يزيد ومادة الفوسفات ترفع درجة الحموضة الى اكثر من 12 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## kadhim ali (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> اخي كاظم على السلام عليكم
> كل الاحترام والتقدير لكم . وارجو ان اوضح التالي
> ليس هناك اية اضافة تحتوي على ايون الهيدروكسيل حتى يزيد ومادة الفوسفات ترفع درجة الحموضة الى اكثر من 12
> وبتوفيق الله


 استاذي وعزيزي واخي نبيل 
لم اقل اضافة بل هي من النواتج الجانبية للعملية اي ممكن تاتي من التاكل كما ذكرت سابقا وهي تحدث بشكل طبيعي جدا وحدثت في عدة مصانع بالعالم ومعالجتها بالطريقة التي ذكرتها شكرا وعذرا


----------



## kadhim ali (8 نوفمبر 2010)

وضاحة قال:


> استاذ نبيل السلام عليكم
> هل منظومة السوفتينار مطلوبة في وحدات الpower plant?????
> مع العلم الhardness nil


 
اختي وضاحه
المنضومات تصمم على قية ضغط الغلاية او البويلر فالضغوط الواطئة التي اقل من 21بار تعبتر واطئة تحتاج الى سوفتنر
والمتوسطة تحتاج مياه لا معدنية وهي لغاية 45بار 
والعالية تحتاج الى مياه لا ايونية
وهكذا وشكرا


----------



## محمد المرسى شعبان (5 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركات اريد ان اعرف المواد الكيناوية التىتضاف الى مياة غلاية سعة 1طن بخار / س مع العلم ان المياة تمرعلى سوفتنر


----------



## kadhim ali (8 أبريل 2011)

محمد المرسى شعبان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركات اريد ان اعرف المواد الكيناوية التىتضاف الى مياة غلاية سعة 1طن بخار / س مع العلم ان المياة تمرعلى سوفتنر


 السلام عليكم
الغلاية تقاس بقيمة الضغط للبخار وليس السعه ارجو افادتنا بالضغط الناتج


----------



## ادهم الدسوقي (6 أغسطس 2011)

*قيمه الاس الهيدروجيني للمياه الناتجه من الميسرات*



kadhim ali قال:


> السلام عليكم
> قيمة الاس الهيروجيني ناتج من زيادة ايون الهيروكسيد oh هنا السؤال هل ان المياه الخارجة من السوفتنر حامضية ؟
> ويجب ان تكون كذلك وتعالج بالمعاملة بكوستك صودا في حال كونها حامضية تؤدي الى تاكل انابيب الحديد الناقلة وتكون هيدروكسيدات الحديد الي تسبب ارتفاع الهيروكسيد كما ان وجود الاوكسجين او ثاني اوكسيد الكاربون الناتج من مياه السوفتنر ووجود ايونات الحديد تودي الى قاعدية المياه
> هنا يجب قياس ايون الحديديك والحديدوز للتاكل من قيمتها وعمل منحي زيادتها وبالتالي معالجتها بمثبطات التاكل
> ...


 
]


----------



## ادهم الدسوقي (6 أغسطس 2011)

*الفرق بين القلويه والحامضيه*

عندما تكون قيمه الاس الهيدروجيني اكثر من 7 هنا نحن نتحدث عن القلويه
اما ان كان اقل من 7 اذا نتحن في وسط حامضي
اولا المياه الخارجه من الميسر لا تكون حامضيه اما في تنك تغذيه الغلايه فمن الممكن ان يكون قبمه الاس الهيدروجيني مقارب لل7 اواقل في حاله وجود راجع بخار غير متعالج الذي يحوي نسبه من حامض الكربونيك ولكن في حقيقه الامر فان درجه الحراره الناتجه عن راجع البخار ترفع قيمه الاس الهيدروجيني لاعلي من 7.5 ومن الممكن ان تصل الي 8.5 نتيجه تحول البيكربونات الي كربونات نتيجه زاده درجه الحراره وشكرا


----------



## ادهم الدسوقي (6 أغسطس 2011)

اولا الزياده في نسبه الاملاح الذائبه تزيد من قيمه pH وتركيز الكيماويات يزيد من قيمه PHاما عن ماهو اهم ان معدل يزيد بشكل كبير جدا عند زياده قيمه الPHعن 12 بصوره كبيره جدا
اولا لحسا معدل التفوير الامثل الايزيد عن خمسه بالمائه من حجم المياه داخل الغلايه لكل ساعه لان الزياده عن هذا المعدل من الممكن ان يعرض الغلايه الي اجهاد حراري ويكون التفوير مقسم علي مدار الساعه
وشكرا وان كنت تريد معرفه الكميه والمده الزمنيه المفترض ان تتم برجاءكتابه البيانات الخاصه بحجم الغلايه من حيث الطول والقطر وقطر فتحه التفوير وباذن الله سيتم حل هذه المشكله او من الممكن ان تكون الغلايه خارجه من عمليه تخزين لذا ستأخذ وقت حتي تستقر القراءات وشكرا


----------



## ادهم الدسوقي (6 أغسطس 2011)

معدل التأكل داخل الغلايه يزيد بشكل حاد جدا عند زياده الph عن 12


----------



## م باسل وردان (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## adham basha (2 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي العزبز
سيدي الفاضل ارتفاع قيمه الphبالغلايه ناتج عن ارتفاع القلوبه الغلايه عن 1200 برجاء عمل الاتي 
تخفيض قيمه الاملاح الكليه الذائبه لتصل الي 3500 ppm as max
وهذه في حاله التغذيه بمياه يسره وتكون مياه بلديه وليست مياه RO

ولمعرفه سيادتك ارتفاع الPH عن 12 بالغلايه في حاله المعالجه بماده التنين يتم الاتي

1 تحلل طبقه الحمايه المتكونه من ماده التنين 
2 زياده معدلات التأكل بشكل ملحوظ برجاء تنفيذ الموصي به من النزول بالاملاح الكليه الذائبه لمعدلات اقل حوالي 3500 جزء في المليون 
وشكرا


----------



## Amr_obida (17 يناير 2013)

هاوس مان منورة فى المنتدى


----------



## ahmed appas7 (18 يناير 2013)

test


----------



## ahmed appas7 (18 يناير 2013)

مهندس نبيل - السلام عليكم
يبدو ان حصل confusion معك - انت قولت : * ترفع درجة الحموضة الى اكثر من 12 و لكن *PH 12 هو وسط قلوى و ليس حامضى 

و صاحب المشكله يقول - اعانى من ارتفاع القلويه ph 13 

هو قال : *أرجو الأفادة عن سبب ارتفاع نسبة القلوية في غلاية 8 طن بخا* 

شكرا لكم


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم المقصود في درجة الحموضة هو ال ph وليس الحامضية او القاعدية حيث انه من الطبيعي ان تكون قاعدية فوق 7 وحامضية اقل من 7 وشكرا للملاحظة
وهذا مصطلح فقط 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## haider2012 (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة لكن احتاج لمساعدتك لمعرفة كمية الفوسفيت المتبقي في خزان Blowdown حسب الضغط علما ان الغلايات تعمل بضغط من 20-30 bar اذا امكن ادراج كمية الفوسفيت المتبقب مقابل الضغط بجدول , علما ان حقن الفوسفيت في Steam drum . مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## haider2012 (8 مارس 2013)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة لكن احتاج لمساعدتك لمعرفة كمية الفوسفيت المتبقي في خزان Blowdown حسب الضغط علما ان الغلايات تعمل بضغط من 20-30 bar اذا امكن ادراج كمية الفوسفيت المتبقب مقابل الضغط بجدول , علما ان حقن الفوسفيت في Steam drum . مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## tamer120tamer (23 مارس 2013)

فى البداية لابد من معرفة الرقم الهيدروجينى لمياة تغذية الغلاية ph وهى تكون فى حدود 9 - 10 واذا زادات دل ذلك على ان زيادة حقن الجير فى معالجة المياة ولابد من خفض معدلات حقن الجير المضافة وفى الغلاية steam drum يحدث تحلل كربونات الصوديوم إلى هيدروكسيد الصوديوم وهذا يؤدى إرتفاع الرقم الهيدروجينى فى مياة الغلاية وذلك لابد من الحفاظ على نسبة الأملاح فى مياة الغلاية عند 2000 جزء فى المليون بحد أقصى وهى تعتمد على ضغط المرجل وكذلك على نسبة الفوسفات حيث أن زيادة نسبة الفوسفات فى مياة المرجل يؤدى إلى زيادة الرقم الهيدروجينى داخل المرجل كما أن زيادة الرقم الهيدروجينى عن 12 يؤدى إلى تحطيم طبقة الماجنتيت التى تعمل حماية معدن الغلاية من التاكل وتسمى هذة الظاهرة بإسم passivity كما انه لابد من معرفة نسبة الاملاح فة مياة تغذية الغلاية حيث ان زيادتها تؤدى إلى زيادة الاملاح داخل الغلاية وبالتالى لابد من زيادة نسبة التفوير للمحافطة على نسبة الاملاح داخل الغلاية عند الحد المسموح به والذى يحدده مصنع الغلاية وهناك جداول تحدد نسبة الاملاح والقلوية المسموح بها فى مياة الغلاية وهى تعتمد على ضغط الغلاية


----------

